#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)

## Mohamed

*Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion) 
** Link 1
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 Link 2 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Summary
Petroleum Reservoir Simulations is one of the best tools that the reservoir engineer has at his disposal, allowing the engineers and geologist to create the most efficient and cost effective plan possible for drilling and production. If your simulation is faulty, too general or inaccurate in any way, this can affect the production, cost and time spent at the site, which affects the bottom line. Any of these problems can happen when a simulation is generated from a program that is outdated, an unproven method.

This book offers a practical, real-world approach to solving reservoir simulation problems. As a reference for the engineer in the field, it offers a new approach, using more mathematical models for the engineer to devise his or her own approach to their particular problem. 

Table of Contents

1 Introduction 1
2 Single-phase fluid flow equations in multidimensional domain 7
3 Flow equations using CVFD terminology 43
4 Simulation with a block-centered grid 63
5 Simulation with a point-distributed grid 123


6 Well representation in simulators 181
7 Single-phase flow equation for various fluids 207
8 Linearization of flow equations 283
9 Methods of solution of linear equations 325
10 Introduction to modeling multiphase flow in petroleum reservoirs 365
A User's manual for single-phase simulator 421*See More: Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)

----------


## arhuomam

Thank you very much

I could not find ( CD Companion )...

Would you please share with me

Thanks

Arhuomam

----------


## talaat_ali

Thank You

----------


## NicolasOchoa

thanks!

----------


## ramgia

Thanks, the book is nice..., it doesnt have de Cd companion.

----------


## HASSON2008-B

Thank  You

but the two links 1,2 did not work

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## efallah

thak you

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## mansoor

thank you

----------


## Sumair Ahmed

sir i need password of this file. because winrar on extracting this file is asking for password. do u kindlyent me the password so that i get benefit of it

thanks

----------


## asif

password please

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

See More: Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)

----------


## proft

> *Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion) 
> ** Link 1
> [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



hi! good job for posting the material. pls lets know the password. it would be highly appreciated

----------


## niarfe

Thank you (no password needed from link 1 tho)

----------


## Hendra_0406@yahoo.com

thank you sir, this is nice book...
but i need password for extracting this file.

----------


## jack

asking ror password for link 2

----------


## jack

any body can provide  material on heavy oil,it would be great help
thanks

----------


## naposs

passwod please

----------


## shahper82

passward plaesae

----------


## y6nb

merci

----------


## xiehs

why no password ,who can provide?

----------


## zhangxiyu

a good book for research and study!

----------


## edbas

Hi Mr Mohamed Elhagar My name is Edgar Bastos I'm Venezuelan Petroleum Engineer, I'm searching the simulators Eclipse and Petrel, beacuse i need work with they

----------


## Shakespear

Thnaks :-)

See More: Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)

----------


## baouche

password please

----------


## baouche

OK  Thanks

----------


## Naseer

Does anyone has the contents of the companion CD that accompanies this book.

I guess it contains useful spreadsheet models required for better in-text understanding of the literature. 

Mr. Mohamed, would you also like to share the contents of the CD?

Regards

----------


## perezo

pls somebody help with the pass word

----------


## emmyclev

Thanks a lot

----------


## cristhi8n

thanks

----------


## randomwave

I need password please...
thanks

----------


## temr

Thanks a lot for the book 
Do you have a CD?

----------


## temr

pass for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 06pg22

Where's cd ??

----------


## hungdvl50

i don`t connect that link! pls up post in mediafire.com

----------


## temr

Does any one has a CD?

See More: Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)

----------


## TRONALD2010

Please, could you send me the passwordo. tronaldve@gmail.com

----------


## brunomogo

Hello!

Thanks for this book, is really good! I'm going to search the book's CD but I think it's very hard to find. If somebody find the CD, please tell me.

----------


## Budiana

Thanks

----------


## m222000

password please

----------


## Andex

the password does not work

----------


## abo_abdullah

would you please send the password to : noufy5@yahoo.com

thanx

----------


## baouche

I think :   egpet.net

----------


## lmvu103

thanks !

----------


## johannuenf

Could you send the key, please?

----------


## baouche

Have you tested :   Pwd :   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     as a  password ?

----------


## Sary Ali

it is't found i need this plz upload it again

----------


## oilcarlos

Where I can find something about calibration of simulators? Thanks



Ps. Sorry for my englishSee More: Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)

----------


## kronstadt

link dead reupload please with CD if available

----------


## braindrain

> *Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion) 
> *[IMG]http://img77.images****.us/img77/3293/10764912zs5.jpg[/IMG]* Link 1
> [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Respected Sir 
this link has deleted please upload again. thank you.

----------


## 'or''='

Please re-up it with an encrypted name so that they can't recognize it.
Thanks a lot!

----------


## skyrider.pk

hi guys, i would appreciate if anyone Mail me this book or something basic to Reservoir smulaion, cause in my uni and in china site such as rapidshare, 4share are blocked, maybe upload on *******.thank you.

----------


## elbastar85

Thank you very much
M.Elba

----------


## temr

Does anyone have a CD?

----------


## maxjuli

Tks a lot

----------


## maestro73

I have the pdf.
Anybody has the companion cd?

----------

